# مطرانية الإسماعيلية



## عمود الدين (26 يناير 2007)

مطرانية الإسماعيلية 
تقع كنيسة المطرانية [ كنيسة الأنبا بيشوى ] فى قلب مدينة الإسماعيلية 
وهى على مساحة كبيرة من الأرض مكونة من دورين بالإضافة لمبنى الأستراحة 
والأعمال تشهد على قدرة الله الذى عضد وتم هذا الإنجاز فى فترة قصيرة من السنوات 
وللمطرانية مبنى بمدينة فنارة [ قرب فايد ] على ضفاف قناة السويس مجهز لأستقبال المجموعات والرحلات صيفا وشتاءا وتقديم كافة خدمات الضيافة على مستوى عال من الخدمة المتسمة بروح المحبة وإنكار الذات وبسعر التكلفة وربما أقل من التكلفة  
أطال الله حياة الأنبا سيرافيم أسقف الإسماعيلية ومتعه بالصحة والقوة 
وشكرا للآباء الكهنة والخدام وأيضا المسئولين عن مبنى الضيافة بمدينة فنارة 
ولإلهنا المجد الدائم


----------



## Basilius (31 يناير 2007)

*انا مش من سكان الاسماعيلية 
ولكن فترة الدراسة الجامعية و ما بعدها كانت في الاسماعيلية 
فعلا الانبا سيرافيم شغال شغل جامد 
والخدمة اتوسعت في الاسماعيلية كتير جدا 
ويارب كل الايبارشيات في مصر تنمو و تذدهر 
ببركة العذرا و القديسين *​


----------



## عمود الدين (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا


----------

